# I hate Command and Conquer 4. I hate it. I HATE IT!!!



## goatboi (Mar 20, 2010)

(re-posted from my journal http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1281901/ )

The music is simply fabulous (for the first time since Klepacki left).
The graphics are nice.
The acting is as cheesy as ever.
What is my problem? The game play. They simply threw out base building and classic old school RTSing that made the series great. You canâ€™t build anymore apart from bunkers. Thereâ€™s no resource gathering (and ironically, you barely see Tiberium on the maps, despite the planetâ€™s 90% covered by the material).
Instead, you have specialized crawler units which are essentially your all-inclusive base units. You build to a unit cap with respawning command points. If a unit is destroyed or you decommission it, you get your command points back and you can build another unit for a number of determined command points.
Fine, then you blow up the AIâ€™s crawlers, problems solved, and you can secure the map to accomplish mission specific goals, right? The little bastard canâ€™t produce new units anymore, so problem solved, isnâ€™t it?
Nope.
The base cralers just keep infinitely respawning! You simply canâ€™t focus on your mission, because the AI keeps attacking without mercy! Clearing out its has units barely any effect because in a minute or two, it will attack you again with a new crawler and units as if nothing has happened.
On the other hand, if YOUR crawler gets blown upâ€¦ game over!
Plus, thanks to the retarded unit cap, the game lacks any grandeur the previous games had.
Kudos for trying, but they should not have experimented on CnC, one of the granddaddies of RTS games.
World in Conflict was awesome. But there, if you secured a command point doing mission objectives, the script stopped the enemy from attacking there; thus the game was awesome.
This is a piece of turd.
R.I.P. CnC, and I hope EA stops raping your already stiff, cold body.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh boy I love coming into a thread to read nerdrage while a naked goat-man's twitching ass is shoved in my face.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 20, 2010)

This is why I stopped after CnC 2 and Yuri's revenge.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy I love coming into a thread to  read nerdrage while a naked goat-man's twitching ass is shoved in my  face.



O hai. Welcome to 3 frags left.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

None of that even touched on the fact that it's loaded with the same DRM Assassin's Creed 2 has, which for the benefit of console gamers who've never heard of it *requires a constant connection to EA/Ubisoft's servers in order to play. If you lose your connection, your game is paused; After a set period of time, it boots you out, without saving your progress*.

Lemme say that again:

*You cannot play this game without an internet connection, regardless as to which mode you wish to play*.

Imagine if Microsoft or Sony implemented something like that. Console gamers would be up in arms! And PC gamers should be. This here is pretty much the impending death of PC gaming.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> None of that even touched on the fact that it's loaded with the same DRM Assassin's Creed 2 has, which for the benefit of console gamers who've never heard of it *requires a constant connection to EA/Ubisoft's servers in order to play. If you lose your connection, your game is paused; After a set period of time, it boots you out, without saving your progress*.
> 
> Lemme say that again:
> 
> ...



Seriously. I read a thread about this on my other forum that I frequent. It's some fucked up shit and I refuse to buy any ubisoft games from here on out.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 20, 2010)

How to CnC: Don't play any game after Red Alert 2.


----------



## goatboi (Mar 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> None of that even touched on the fact that it's loaded with the same DRM Assassin's Creed 2 has, which for the benefit of console gamers who've never heard of it *requires a constant connection to EA/Ubisoft's servers in order to play. If you lose your connection, your game is paused; After a set period of time, it boots you out, without saving your progress*.
> 
> Lemme say that again:
> 
> ...




Honestly, I forgot about that fascist crap because I am playing with the off-line crack... but yes, that alone is outrageous.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. I read a thread about this on my other forum that I frequent. It's some fucked up shit and I refuse to buy any ubisoft games from here on out.



Not to mention when AC2 dropped, the auth servers *went down for an entire weekend just after launch*. And you can't generally return PC games, either! Hooray for sitting on a $60 game that you can't play just because they're scared of piracy!


----------



## goatboi (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy I love coming into a thread to read nerdrage while a naked goat-man's twitching ass is shoved in my face.



Twitching tail, sire. Twitching tail.
Welcome to FA ;3 *sarcasm*


----------



## Garreth (Mar 20, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> How to CnC: Don't play any game after Red Alert 2.



Pretty much this actually.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Generals and 3 weren't *bad*, but they weren't exactly the formula we've come to know and love. It's EA's taint, something I knew would happen when Westwood was "acquired" (and the same thing that happened with Jane's Combat Simulations, Bullfrog, Accolade, arguably Maxis, NovaLogic... Hell, may as well say half of everything on this list was embraced-extinguished).


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Not to mention when AC2 dropped, the auth servers *went down for an entire weekend just after launch*. And you can't generally return PC games, either! Hooray for sitting on a $60 game that you can't play just because they're scared of piracy!


Holy shit are you serious? Fuck ubisoft; I never liked their games that much since Rayman 2 anyways.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

CnC3 was great and I too am a bit shakey at CnC4's gameplay. Haven't bought it yet but I think I'll pass now...


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Holy shit are you serious?



Yeah, but they removed most all of the forum posts about it (and the timestamps of the empty shell topic remaining) by now in an attempt to save face. It happened at least over the entirety of that Sunday (when it was reported by major gaming news sites), likely much earlier; Wasn't until after the weekend was over that they were able to get someone in to fix it (it being the weekend and all :V).

But of course, you know that Ubisoft is (predominantly) EA property now, too, right? I wouldn't let Ubisoft shoulder all the blame for this, considering that all EA releases going forward seem to be laden with this crap.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, but they removed most all of the forum posts about it (and the timestamps of the empty shell topic remaining) by now in an attempt to save face. It happened at least over the entirety of that Sunday (when it was reported by major gaming news sites), likely much earlier; Wasn't until after the weekend was over that they were able to get someone in to fix it (it being the weekend and all :V).


Of course they would act like Nazis and silence everyone who cries out against their bullshit. Way to go ubisoft, way to go...

Now which company is the most evil? Activision or Ubisoft? :V

EDIT: I did not know about that last part. I knew DA:O forced you to log into their stupid shit to play it, same with BC2, but you can at least play them offline. If the "always have a connection" crap becomes an industry standard... I'm giving up on gaming...


----------



## Azure (Mar 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Generals and 3 weren't *bad*, but they weren't exactly the formula we've come to know and love. It's EA's taint, something I knew would happen when Westwood was "acquired" (and the same thing that happened with Jane's Combat Simulations, Bullfrog, Accolade, arguably Maxis, NovaLogic... Hell, may as well say half of everything on this list was embraced-extinguished).


EA fucking ruined Janes. I like playing some of the newer CNC, but my love affair ended after RA2.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now which company is the most evil? Activision or Ubisoft? :V


Well, I'd say EA. EA owns probably the biggest single chunk of Ubisoft shares, and they're using the same DRM going forward. So... Considering their past evils and their current evils, I'd have to say yeah. EA. Definitely.

Activision, as much as they kick and scream, will only ever follow in EA's footsteps. EA has done more damage to the diversity and innovation in the gaming world than any other company likely ever will. Activision, to their credit is again doing a good job of trying to do exactly the same thing in the world of decade-and-a-half-later, but I wonder if they can pull off quite the same amount of collateral damage with the current industry's climate.


----------



## goatboi (Mar 20, 2010)

I liked CnC3 and found Red Alert 3 okays... despite not being awesome games.
Generals never felt like CnC to me.


Ishnuvalok said:


> How to CnC: Don't play any game after Red Alert 2.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Well, I'd say EA. EA owns probably the biggest single chunk of Ubisoft shares, and they're using the same DRM going forward. So... Considering their past evils and their current evils, I'd have to say yeah. EA. Definitely.
> 
> Activision, as much as they kick and scream, will only ever follow in EA's footsteps. EA has done more damage to the diversity and innovation in the gaming world than any other company likely ever will. Activision, to their credit is again doing a good job of trying to do exactly the same thing in the world of decade-and-a-half-later, but I wonder if they can pull off quite the same amount of collateral damage with the current industry's climate.


I guess you have a point there. Activision has been doing some assholeish shit recently though, with their CEO (I think that's who it was) talking about taking the fun out of game development, being assholes to IW about MW2, trying to get Brutal Legend from being released, etc.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I guess you have a point there. Activision has been doing some assholeish shit recently though, with their CEO (I think that's who it was) talking about taking the fun out of game development, being assholes to IW about MW2, trying to get Brutal Legend from being released, etc.



Oh, I'm well aware of the crap ActiBlizzard's been pulling, but I don't really think that the things they've done as of late (horrendous though they are) compare to the sheer scale of what EA has done, especially in the earlier, tender days of PC gaming, back when simulations and adventure games still... Well, _existed_. What we have now is a market saturated and intensely focused on several very specific genres of games that make money, and I can't help but think that EA had a big hand in that. I can't fault a company for trying to make money, but at the same time, the industry in general has become so diluted...


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> How to CnC: Don't play any game after Red Alert 2.



^

this jem of wisdom has served me well for CnC.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Oh, I'm well aware of the crap ActiBlizzard's been pulling, but I don't really think that the things they've done as of late (horrendous though they are) compare to the sheer scale of what EA has done, especially in the earlier, tender days of PC gaming, back when simulations and adventure games still... Well, _existed_. What we have now is a market saturated and intensely focused on several very specific genres of games that make money, and I can't help but think that EA had a big hand in that. I can't fault a company for trying to make money, but at the same time, the industry in general has become so diluted...


It really has. Tech might be getting better, but gaming as a whole is pretty low right now. It's no longer has an art mentality and is now all about money and shovelware. Not to mention instead of being about having fun most gamers are all "LOOK AT ME I'M BETTER THAN YOU BECAUSE I PLAY ON <X> SYSTEM, HAVE AN <X> K/D RATIO/SCORE, AND HAVE BETTER EQUIPMENT THEN YOU". Look at the thread about that anime furry game and how I'm getting bitched out for having an XBL account as an example.

I miss the good ol' days of LAN parties and jokingly trash talking your friends instead of having a 12 year old call you a "n-word faggot jew" because he has more points than me.


----------



## goatboi (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It really has. Tech might be getting better, but gaming as a whole is pretty low right now. It's no longer has an art mentality and is now all about money and shovelware. Not to mention instead of being about having fun most gamers are all "LOOK AT ME I'M BETTER THAN YOU BECAUSE I PLAY ON <X> SYSTEM, HAVE AN <X> K/D RATIO/SCORE, AND HAVE BETTER EQUIPMENT THEN YOU". Look at the thread about that anime furry game and how I'm getting bitched out for having an XBL account as an example.
> 
> I miss the good ol' days of LAN parties and jokingly trash talking your friends instead of having a 12 year old call you a "n-word faggot jew" because he has more points than me.



Not to mention achievement whoring. I am sick of it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

SHOOTAN GENERIC ENEMY NATIONS

Those games are all pretty much the same thing. 
Also... your avatar... D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

goatboi said:


> Not to mention achievement whoring. I am sick of it.


I actually don't mind achievement whoring if the devs make good ones instead of using them as bullshit ways to get gamers to squeeze more playing time in. Of course if people use them to show off and gloat then yes, they are douchebags.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2010)

EA sucks.  That's all there is to it.

Excuse me while I enjoy my horribly old and outdated games.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 20, 2010)

This is why game companies need to make GOOD games while LISTENING to the player-base so that they will get LOYAL customers that DON'T pirate their crap.

~Valve ftw


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> EA sucks.  That's all there is to it.
> 
> Excuse me while I enjoy my horribly old and outdated games.


the DICE part of EA is pretty cool


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> This is why game companies need to make GOOD games while LISTENING to the player-base so that they will get LOYAL customers that DON'T pirate their crap.
> 
> ~Valve ftw



Valve are my heroes.
They _actually _care.
And even /v/ respects them enough to completely rag on pirating.


----------



## goatboi (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Valve are my heroes.
> They _actually _care.
> And even /v/ respects them enough to completely rag on pirating.



I wish they made HL 2 episode 3 already... frankly, I couldn't care less about the bland, boring crap called Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

goatboi said:


> I wish they made HL 2 episode 3 already... frankly, I couldn't care less about the bland, boring crap called Left 4 Dead.


I wasn't a L4D fan either (killing floor satisfies my zombie killin') and I find TF2 to be pretty overhyped.

But yes, they need to make Ep3 already. i fuckin' love the HL series even if I never finished 1 since it gives me a headache after awhile =[


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wasn't a L4D fan either (killing floor satisfies my zombie killin') and I find TF2 to be pretty overhyped.



L4D... I loved it at first, then I hated it for shoehorning you into a specific kind of gameplay, and now I love it again because it's actually rather fun if you're playing with three other people who aren't morons. If even one AI is present, however, you're not going to have any fun at all.

But yes. Killing Floor embodies pretty much the epitome of survival-horror. You can solo if you're good enough, the difficulty scales with the number of players, and it's a lot more strategic than L4D is. Then again, it's not anywhere nearly quite so polished, either. Buuuut, headshots are just so much more satisfying in Killing Floor.

I also loved TF2 at first, but they *change the rules* every other week, so it's kind of hard to keep up, especially if you've taken a break at all. So... I stay away from it.

But yeah, they've been pouring an awful lot of resources into those games and not into the final episode of Half-Life 2, which... Well... Actually, what if they _have_ been working on HL2ep3 all this time, spit-shining it to a fine gloss?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> L4D... I loved it at first, then I hated it for shoehorning you into a specific kind of gameplay, and now I love it again because it's actually rather fun if you're playing with three other people who aren't morons. If even one AI is present, however, you're not going to have any fun at all.
> 
> But yes. Killing Floor embodies pretty much the epitome of survival-horror. You can solo if you're good enough, the difficulty scales with the number of players, and it's a lot more strategic than L4D is. Then again, it's not anywhere nearly quite so polished, either. Buuuut, headshots are just so much more satisfying in Killing Floor.
> 
> ...


If they've been working on Ep3 this entire time, then they must be gods at keeping info under the wraps. Is there even any info on it other than "We're making it" that has been released? 

Also now I wanna play KF. My RL friends and I used to play the shit outa it. I have never played a game that had more "OH FUCK!" moments than KF...


----------



## outward (Mar 20, 2010)

What took you so long?

Command and Conquer died with Generals.

In fact, it probably died before that,

after Renegade?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Generals was... ... Decent. Renegade was... ... Decent. I can't really say either are a very good indicator of the direction of the series in general since they were both so different from the established formula (... Renegade for obvious reasons). I did enjoy Generals as its own game, but I don't feel it really lived up to its C&C name. That said, I also enjoyed C&C3 - Much moreso than I enjoyed Generals, in fact.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

outward said:


> What took you so long?
> 
> Command and Conquer died with Generals.
> 
> ...



False, nothing equated to the endless hours of gameplay that CnC 3 and RA3 gave. They were great games and even with their crappy new installment CnC will still live up to be the best RTS of all time (Even though the tib wars series ended at 4).


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 21, 2010)

has been playing C&C4 with no problems
good thing I'm use to Dawn of War


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Mar 22, 2010)

I like C&C4. It's fun, easy to get into and play, but hard to actually win and succeed. Plus, it has great balance and focuses on what should be the core focus of every C&C game: unit tactics and microing, rather than a contest of "who plops the barracks earlier and spams more infantry".


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 22, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I like C&C4. It's fun, easy to get into and play, but hard to actually win and succeed. Plus, it has great balance and focuses on what should be the core focus of every C&C game: unit tactics and microing, rather than a contest of "who plops the barracks earlier and spams more infantry".


no more FUCKING "ZERG RUSH KEKEKEKE"
its now "RAPE, DESTROY, REPEAT"


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Mar 22, 2010)

Except you always have a chance. Rape is subjective - get the proper counters and you can easily turn the tables.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, I hated unit spam. I always made one unit and got it fully upgraded only to have it sprayed by 30+ noob squads....


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 22, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Except you always have a chance. Rape is subjective - get the proper counters and you can easily turn the tables.


been doing that alot too, I would send out the bad units while the enemy happily kill them off until they realize "hey retreating eh, I'll follow and destroy the crawler also" They reach the crawler, and found out they been tricked with my counters sitting there.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I hated unit spam. I always made one unit and got it fully upgraded only to have it sprayed by 30+ noob squads....



Unit spam is basically what C&C is all about, really. Tactics, position, etc never really came into play, so with a big enough swarm of the right type/mix of units usually prevails over all. In C&C3, NOD gets the Venom scout craft; Giving that a laser upgrade? 30 of them pretty much wipe a map.  If they get destroyed? Make 30 more! you've probably got the resources, and the enemy is probably wondering where the hell half his shit went.

I remember when I was playing Tiberian Sun and my base got destroyed early on, but I still had an MCV (or maybe it was literally just a war factory) off in a corner somewhere. While the enemy focused on my ally (probably assuming I was turtling in their base), I spat out nothing but NOD buggies until there literally was nothing left to spend, and then I sent a horde of about... 200+ into the fray.

Nothing survived.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 22, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Unit spam is basically what C&C is all about, really. Tactics, position, etc never really came into play, so with a big enough swarm of the right type/mix of units usually prevails over all. In C&C3, NOD gets the Venom scout craft; Giving that a laser upgrade? 30 of them pretty much wipe a map.  If they get destroyed? Make 30 more! you've probably got the resources, and the enemy is probably wondering where the hell half his shit went.
> 
> I remember when I was playing Tiberian Sun and my base got destroyed early on, but I still had an MCV (or maybe it was literally just a war factory) off in a corner somewhere. While the enemy focused on my ally (probably assuming I was turtling in their base), I spat out nothing but NOD buggies until there literally was nothing left to spend, and then I sent a horde of about... 200+ into the fray.
> 
> Nothing survived.



nothing scary when seeing a wall of nod Buggies, your only choice is to go down fighting like a MAN


----------

